# Khorne Berzerkers



## PointyBits (Oct 27, 2011)

All I've done thus far has been scraping the mold lines off of the legs and paint the bases. My first attempt at creating the lava bases didn't go so well:










I wound up ripping the rocks off of the bases, covering them in green stuff and repainting everything.














































This is my first attempt at source light... but I don't think it came out too terribly at all. Anywho, I'll probably glue the legs and begin the assembly tomorrow.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I find the bases appealingand visually pleaseing. I do not get a "lava" bse feel but I think Mars type scape. I look forward to seeing this progress, I bid you continue.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Im going to have to agree with Medic here, these do look more like a Mars surface terrain, nonetheless, please continue....so far so good mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

If you are aiming for the lava effect, you'll have to implement more bright yellow into it, and pure white even. The colours you have gone for don't have enough vibrance in them yet to come across as molten slag.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

No way, I just saw the bases on Tumblr. Small world 

They look pretty sick, have you made sure your dudes can stand on them?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> Total Posts: 4,294,967,295 (63,518,651.85 posts per day)


:shok::shok::shok: You've been busy...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

4,294,967,295?!?! man, that is ALOT of posts!!! 

on the subject of teh bases. I like teh painting but I don't really like the shape. That's just me though probably!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Total Posts: 4,294,967,295 (63,518,651.85 posts per day):shok::shok::shok: You've been busy...


LMAO....I dont even think that there is that many seconds in a given day!

Glitch? But funny nonetheless!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

DoE ur right, these 86400 seconds in a day. she must have done 751 posts ..........per second! 

anyway looking good 

[EDIT] nothing happened


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The bases look quite like boiling mud to me.



khrone forever said:


> he must have done 751 posts ..........per second!


As far as I know Pointy Bitz is female, so this is clearly evidence that women are good at multitasking.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The bases look quite like boiling mud to me.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Pointy Bitz is female, so this is clearly evidence that women are good at multitasking.


This is more than evidence my friend...this is a...revolution!

Anyway, the bases don't look like lava that much but they are still very good to look at.


----------



## PointyBits (Oct 27, 2011)

So, from the responses, I've gathered that I need to add a yellow/white layer of paint to give the bases a little contrast.

Is this base any better? I added a little sunburst yellow and skull white.









And yes, SomethingYellow, I did post these to my tumblr account (http://www.tumblr.com/blog/trulyrageous) as well. =0) I keep a lot of my WH40K stuff on there.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That looks like a good glow.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

As an avid Khorne follower and practitioner of the skull taking art myself, I bid you welcome brother/sister slaughterer.

As for the lava bases, I like the idea, and certainly the last picture with the additional white/yellow layer is making it more true to form. I myself had considered the same them but opted against it because I wanted a darker base to contrast against the red armor of the Berzerkers. Seeing your bases I'm beginning to reconsider the idea. I will be following your progress closely.

If I can be of any help at all, please let me know.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the bases but why do Khorne players choose lava so often? (sorry i had to ask )

also Threads: 98,910 Posts: 1,130,079 Members: 33,393 Online: 659.....


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

I put up a tutorial on how to paint Khorne Berzerkers in the painting section of the forums if you would like to check it out as for your base they look pretty cool.

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!!!! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!!!!


----------



## PointyBits (Oct 27, 2011)

Demon Prince said:


> I put up a tutorial on how to paint Khorne Berzerkers in the painting section of the forums if you would like to check it out as for your base they look pretty cool.
> 
> BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!!!! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!!!!!


I will definitely check it out. I think I may go for the Andrew Taylor version, but I don't know if I have the patience to do all 12 of those bad boys in that style. I couldn't find a photo online, but the images are on page 228 & 229 of the rulebook.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

PointyBits said:


> I think I may go for the Andrew Taylor version, but I don't know if I have the patience to do all 12 of those bad boys in that style.


They are even more intricate in real life, and his similar scheme on tanks is dishearteningly good.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good PB, the yellow glow on the second base really does add an extra layer of contrast. Looking good, i'm looking forwards to seeng the Berzerkers painted up.


----------

